# Article on Color from the University of Utah Pigeon Genome Project



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

http://unews.utah.edu/news_releases/birds-of-a-different-color/

This article is interesting, but for me it seemed a little misleading. They contend they have identified the three genes for the primary colors in pigeons. They make it seem as those three genes interact to explain all the different colors in pigeons. They don't! Their article also reads so though it it the interplay between those genes, and fail to note that the genes are dominant and recessive alternatives to each other at the same locus.

I'm glad they are doing the work, but I think some of the older pigeon geneticists did a better job of articulating their findings.


----------

